
John Goodenough, 93-year-old physicist regarded as father of lithium ion battery - prawn
http://fusion.net/story/211064/john-goodenough-electric-cars-lithium-batteries/?
======
johansch
24 years isn't that long compared to what the The Nobel Committee for Physics
usually waits for to make sure there are no controversies about who did
what...

(I've heard they also do try to keep track of the health of expected
recipients when they are old...)

------
tzs
That's a _terrible_ title [1]. Generally, titles of the form "<name>, <age>
<why the person is important>" are for stories about someone who has just
died.

The title at the site is "The invisible device that powers everything you do".
That's not very good either, but at least doesn't make it sound like he just
died.

[1] current title is "John Goodenough, 93-year-old physicist regarded as
father of lithium ion battery".

~~~
prawn
FWIW, the title was changed on HN after I submitted it (using the title at the
original site).

I resubmitted at the recommendation of HN. Might've been a change made at some
point then?

